# QUESTION ABOUT DIGITAL DASH



## hollymarie (Aug 6, 2014)

Completely posting this for my boyfriend as hes NO GOOD with computers, lol... anyway...

He just recently bought a 1988 300zx , and before buying it we were told the dash didnt work... understood..

we researched what it could possibly be, we were told either the power supply or the dash cluster....

we got it 2 days ago, it hasn't worked since, weathers been weirdly a little cool, today its back in the 100's ... 

turn car on to go home, dash is working, only the hot and cold , keep driving, now the whole thing works. does this mean there is possibly a short somewhere???? what do you recommend we do first??


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The pins for the connectors wear out. You can try cleaning the pins and bending them a little with a pick. Hitting bumps will shake things around enough to lose contact.


----------



## colette (Apr 11, 2014)

I had the same issue, it was the power unit. I removed it, it's above your right knee and found someone who worked on circuit boards to refurbish it. Easy, peasy no issues. There are post's that describe the power unit in more technical terms but it's not hard. I'm a novice at working on my Z, I just made sure I had extra fasteners before I reinstalled it in case I dropped one into the abyss under the dash.


----------

